# 119 more days



## wyogoob

until the Utah White-tailed Ptarmigan Hunt opener. I don't know if I can wait.

Where's everybody going this year? I don't need any GPS coordinates, just the drainage is enough...uh..and...which side of the drainage would be helpful.

WTP - the hunt dreams are made of; 
it's free,
over the counter tags, 
long season, 
you can shoot bucks or does, 
ya pretty much got the whole place to yourself, 
no ATV noise, 
small taxidermy bill, 
you only have to keep half the meat so they're easy to pack to the road, 
if you get tired of walking, just fish.

ptim


----------



## gdog

You didn't put in for the new LE Tooele Ptarm tag?


----------



## Catherder

And you forgot to mention all the cred points you get if you harvest one.


----------



## wyogoob

118 mo days!

LE Tooele ptarm tag?


----------



## SidVicious

What is the ptarmigan population like in Utah? I have never hunted them before.


----------



## BPturkeys

Never hunted Ptarmigans before. I see that old gal on "Life below Zero" poppin 'em with her .22 all the time. Are they as dimwitted as all the other grouse family? Also, do they go into "rut", and do ya hunt 'em like elk? Do they follow the snow line up? Do you think we need a LE season on them so we can have a quality hunt and get some trophy sized one's out there? And last but not least, what do they taste like? Just askin.


----------



## wyogoob

*WTP numbers?*



SidVicious said:


> What is the ptarmigan population like in Utah? I have never hunted them before.


Good question and I don't know if anyone person has the answer. The answer is most likely the sum of individual observations from hunters, fisherman, non-consumptive hikers, the DWR and birdwatchers. The elusive birds live in some pretty inhospitable country at the very tops of the drainages where few people get to.

I was always told that Utah white-tailed ptarmigan were "at carrying capacity" but by all accounts (anecdotal and observations with supporting photographs) the birds are expanding and have been found in nearly every major drainage in the High Uintas from the Ashley to the Weber.

Here's a good article from the DWR, albeit a little outdated:
http://wildlife.utah.gov/uplandgame/ptarmigan/uinta_wt.php

Locally renown ptarmigan expert Andrew ****** says Utah white-tailed ptarmigan are "everywhere, but nowhere" 

I call them "the morels of the mountains":


They are a prized possession.
Very difficult to find at first.
Once you find them you can go back to the same place, same time, every year and find them again.
No one's going to tell you where they found them.
.


----------



## wyogoob

BPturkeys said:


> Never hunted Ptarmigans before. I see that old gal on "Life below Zero" poppin 'em with her .22 all the time. Are they as dimwitted as all the other grouse family? Also, do they go into "rut", and do ya hunt 'em like elk? Do they follow the snow line up? Do you think we need a LE season on them so we can have a quality hunt and get some trophy sized one's out there? And last but not least, what do they taste like? Just askin.


Great questions! All the answers can be found right here on the UWN. Just use the UWN search engine. Uh...remember it starts with a "p", not a "t" when you type it in the search box. 

As far as the LE question goes; "No" There's no need for an LE season on game animals that can not be accessed with an ATV.

.


----------



## gdog

Ok..I'll throw a bone out .....here's some info from 2014 WTP harvest survey. Some might call this "hot spotting" but Tooele is a pretty big area...


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

BPturkeys said:


> Are they as dimwitted as all the other grouse family?


Grouse are not dimwitted. They have adapted to protect themselves from birds of prey. They just do not see humans as predators. They are more likely to be eaten by a raptor, than a human in the mountains, plains, or sage. Camouflage and minimal movement in the open are their tools for staying alive.

Flying is only an option for escape from a land predator, but is not used unless it is necessary. A lot of times they will hold until the last second to let the predator walk past them. There is no need to give away your position to a bird of prey if you didn't have too. They also are not as stinky as chukars or pheasants, so there is a chance a coyote or fox could walk right past them without picking up the scent.

Humans do not prey grouse as much as raptors do, thus grouse are not worried about humans. It is a bigger advantage for the grouse to be more afraid of what will kill it more often than something that really only hunts it 60 days a year.

As far as Ptarmy, I think I might give it a go this year. At worst at least hook a few brookies in the process.

Goob, have you ever hunted Himalayan Snow **** on Nevada?


----------



## wyogoob

Some years back I go to the local fancy-dancy big chain hunting and fishing store for a Utah ptarmigan tag.

I ask the guy behind the license counter "I need a non-resident white-tailed ptarmigan tag."
He says "a what?"
"a white-tailed ptarmigan tag" I said
"a what?"
"a white-tailed ptarmigan tag"
The clerk says "What's a white-tailed tarma, tarmig...a what?"
"A small grouse, turns pure white in the winter"
"We don't have those........uh...Are you kidding me?"
"No, ptarmigan, p-t-a-r-m-i-g-a-n, I've been hunting them in Utah for years"
"We don't have 'em"
"Yeah, just bring up the upland game page on your computer and type in 'ptarmigan' It starts with a 'p'" I assured the grumpy SOB.
Again "What?"

The guy can't find ptarmigan on the computer. I'm sure he's not spelling it correctly.

"Hey, do you have a Utah Upland Game Hunting Guide?" I ask
Yes...excuse me, let me wait on this other customer. Can I help you sir?

10 minutes later:
"Could you look up white-tailed ptarmigan in the Utah bird hunting guide?" I ask the guy again.
Look up what?
"White-tailed ptarmigan; a non-resident white-tailed ptarmigan hunting license. They're free."
"We don't have them"

So I get the Utah Upland Bird Hunting Guide out and show the licensing "expert" the picture of the ptarmigan and he says: 
"Nope, we don't have em. Excuse me, it's my lunch break"

I got a ptarmigan license online.

.


----------



## wyogoob

gdog said:


> Ok..I'll throw a bone out .....here's some info from 2014 WTP harvest survey. Some might call this "hot spotting" but Tooele is a pretty big area...


:shock:


----------



## wyogoob

MuscleWhitefish said:


> ................................
> 
> Goob, have you ever hunted Himalayan Snow **** on Nevada?


testing, testing, 1-2-3

Testing the UWN word filter.

This is a test and only a test.

snow****

snow ****

**** pheasant

cedar peter

dick

Dick

You can prick your finger but you can't finger your *****
*

Must be a Canadian thing.

.


----------



## wyogoob

MuscleWhitefish said:


> ...........................
> 
> Goob, have you ever hunted Himalayan Snow **** on Nevada?


No, but they're on my list. I need to go before I get old and fat and out of shape.

uh...waitaminute


----------



## TPrawitt91

So help a guy out... I thought they were only found above the timber line in the Unita Mountains? Are they really out in Tooele county somewhere? I am intrigued by the idea of hiking through the Unitas to find them anyway, but confused by this Tooele talk.


----------



## Packout

So after we go fishing for Golden Trout in August we can stop back on the way home to bag some ptarmigan. Cast and blast!


----------



## KineKilla

wyogoob said:


> testing, testing, 1-2-3
> 
> Testing the UWN word filter.
> 
> This is a test and only a test.
> 
> snow****
> 
> snow ****
> 
> **** pheasant
> 
> cedar peter
> 
> dick
> 
> Dick
> 
> You can prick your finger but you can't finger your *****
> *
> 
> Must be a Canadian thing.


This gets my vote for best post of 2016!

..so far.


----------



## wyogoob

116 days left till the opener. 

No "waiting for the CC hits" thingie with Utah ptarmigan. No bonus points needed. 

Just amazing, the tags are free....uh..but not on sale yet. Now I'm mad.

Hey, where's everybody going this year? 

.


----------



## Catherder

wyogoob said:


> Hey, where's everybody going this year?
> 
> .


Fishing.........................No cred for me. :sad:;-)


----------



## wyogoob

Don't forget you need a white-tailed ptarmigan in order to complete your Ultimate Utah Upland Game Slam (UUUGS)
_

The DWR says: When you harvest game animals for a slam, take a picture of yourself with both your slam card and harvested animals visible. Snap shots on a phone, etc. are sufficient; there is no need to print the photos to redeem your slam.

_115.5 more days left._

.
_


----------



## wyogoob

Catherder said:


> Fishing.........................No cred for me. :sad:;-)


Yeah, but you can fish and ptarmigan hunt at the same time: 


Hey, what gun is everyone taking ptarmigan hunting this year?

.


----------



## Wasatch Wings

Goob, this is probably my favorite picture on this site.


----------



## wyogoob

Wasatch Wings said:


> Goob, this is probably my favorite picture on this site.


Thanks, but I think it's terribly over exposed. The flash was on.

Don't forget that you have to pay for a Utah fishing license. Utah ptarmigan licenses are free!

.


----------



## wyogoob

gdog said:


> Ok..I'll throw a bone out .....here's some info from 2014 WTP harvest survey. Some might call this "hot spotting" but Tooele is a pretty big area...


Uh...2 years ago when we went ptarmigan hunting and I told you we were in Juab County...I was just kidding.

Hey, 113 more days left till the opener.

What choke is everyone gonna use this year on ptarmigan?

.


----------



## wyogoob

Less than 100 days left until the opener. I can't sleep.

Using a fine hunting dog on the ptarmigan hunt this year? I recommend you pattern your shotgun then. 100 yards would be about right.


----------



## coolgunnings

Whats a Ptarmigan? How hard is it to hunt? Where do they live? Should I take a fly rod? Should I put a turkey choke into my 10 gauge for this hunt? _O\\


----------



## wyogoob

coolgunnings said:


> Whats a Ptarmigan? A small invisible grouse. How hard is it to hunt? Uh...you can't take one of those ATV thingies up there. Where do they live? South and east of Evanston. Should I take a fly rod? yes Should I put a turkey choke into my 10 gauge for this hunt? Not if yer going with me. _O\\


96 days left.


----------



## wyogoob

Ptarmigan are everywhere and no where in the High Uintas. They make a living well camouflaged sneaking around rock and rubble. White-tailed ptarmigan, like any grouse, can be dumb. Their flocks are small and vulnerable to bird hunters once they find them. Try to leave a few for "seed".



.


----------



## Dunkem

Hey Goob take me with you this year! Wait never mind you would end up dragging my fat arse back down.:mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob

Dunkem said:


> Hey Goob take me with you this year! Wait never mind you would end up dragging my fat arse back down.:mrgreen:


:mrgreen:

.


----------



## gpskid

Anybody with any brains will not hunt them, I was crazy once
Take ur fishing pole and as for gun, throw a rock at them



As for snow**** even more insane, write your will before u go
Bring your big guns, turkey gun with 3 1/2, full choke, knee pads, elbow pads, rope and kiss ur anrse good bye


----------



## wyogoob

gpskid said:


> Anybody with any brains will not hunt them, I was crazy once
> Take ur fishing pole and as for gun, throw a rock at them
> 
> 
> 
> As for snow**** even more insane, write your will before u go
> Bring your big guns, turkey gun with 3 1/2, full choke, knee pads, elbow pads, rope and kiss ur anrse good bye


Holey Moley!! I'm thinking 25 cred points for these.

Wow, how 'bout posting a story on the snow**** hunt. Did you eat it? Any recipes?


----------



## Dunkem

Snow****? Where do you find them?


----------



## wyogoob

Dunkem said:


> Snow****? Where do you find them?


Himalayan Snow****, Nevada, Ruby Mountains

.


----------



## 3arabians

I did a quick little google research session on the himilayian snow**** and I'm saying 50 cred points for gpskid right there. I've wanted to check out ptarmigan hunting since I first saw goobs posts on the adventure but the snow**** is out of bounds for me. Holy shizz.


----------



## ryno007

I'll be at Moosehorn for four days over Labor Day weekend. Sounds like a ptarmigan excursion may need to be added to the activity itinerary...


----------



## wyogoob

78 more days! 

I'm sure everyone's in their ptarmigan ptraining mode by now. What exercises are all you ptarmigan hunters doing? I'm gonna do a billion ptoe-ptouching exercises as I pick up litter along the Mirra Lake Highway; yer welcome. I will start ptomorrow. Ptoo windy ptoday. 

It goes without saying it ptakes a lot of fuel to get up into ptarmigan pterritory. I plan on 3 ptarmigan ptrips this fall so I'm packing away the groceries, building up my fat reserves for the hunts. As always, I'm gonna eat all my backpacking food before I go so I wont have so much to carry.

Eating the right foods is important. Liver is the best, has iron, other stuff. You need iron, especially "at elevation" I've been in the metal ptrades business since 1967 so I don't need any more iron, thanks.

Portion control is paramount. I recommend regular fries; no mo super-size fries until you get a mess of ptarmigan in the freezer.

Maintain a positive attitude: stay off Fox News and Facebook.

.


----------



## wyogoob

38 more days!!!



Hey, where's everybody going this year?

Uh....did I mention the tags are free?


----------



## gdog

wyogoob said:


> 38 more days!!!


...and you can't go on the opener....stupid sheep tag. Get your priorities straight!


----------



## wyogoob

gdog said:


> ...and you can't go on the opener....stupid sheep tag. Get your priorities straight!


Oh yeah, sheep ptag. Uh.....I don't have to be in Cody until the night of the 28th/morning of the 29th. 

36 days to go.


----------



## wyogoob

Ptrail cameras are not required for ptarmigan hunting.


----------



## wyogoob

It's doubtful that you'll be able to drive yer ATV thingie "off road" where you're not supposed to go like you would on the Utah deer hunt. So be prepared to walk in 10 to 12 miles to get to the ptarmigan.



35 more days.


----------



## wyogoob

Don't forget to pattern your shotgun before you go. 30 yards is about right; 100 yards if yer gonna use a flushing dog.

35.5 days left!

.


----------



## wyogoob

Never too late to stock up that pantry with all those items needed to cook this year's ptarmigan harvest. Beat the rush, stock up them shelves now!!

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/36852-baked-ptarmigan.html

34.7 days left!

.


----------



## wyogoob

Some ptarmigan have heavily-feathered feet:


some do not:


Anyone know why?

Hey, 33 more days!

.


----------



## Dunkem

Cold? Maybe so that they are like a snowshoe?


----------



## sawsman

wyogoob said:


> Anyone know why?
> 
> .


Global warming maybe?

These birds are on my bucket list!


----------



## wyogoob

I have no idear how many days are left until the Utah White-tailed Ptarmigan hunt opener. All I know is that the hunt opens August 27th and I can't make it. I have to take a certification test in Salt Lake City that day. Them my 10-day Wyoming sheep hunt. Then 5 days of raiding the fridge to make up for all the weight I lost on the 10-day sheep hunt wrangling farm animals.

So I probably won't be able to ptarmigan hunt until about September 10th. Good grief, there won't be any ptarmigan left by then, you fellas will have em all shot up.

Hey, where's everybody going this year? Are the fires on the North Slope gonna screw up your White-tailed Ptarmigan hunting plans?

.


----------



## wyogoob

23 more days.

There's still plenty of time to use up all those ptarmigan you have in the freezer from last year's hunts.

See the UWN recipe section for dozens, perhaps hundreds, of tasty ptarmigan recipes from all our members. Just click on the search engine and type "ptarmigan".........not "tarmigan" for crying out loud.

Anyone crazy enough to use a .22 shot shells on Utah White-tailed Ptarmigan. I did a couple times. The stories I could tell.

I'm going late this year. Praying for some good tracking snow:


.


----------



## wyogoob

wyogoob said:


> 23 more days.
> 
> There's still plenty of time to use up all those ptarmigan you have in the freezer from last year's hunts.
> 
> See the UWN recipe section for dozens, perhaps hundreds, of tasty ptarmigan recipes from all our members. Just click on the search engine and type "ptarmigan".........not "tarmigan" for crying out loud.
> 
> Anyone crazy enough to use a .22 shot shells on Utah White-tailed Ptarmigan. I did a couple times. The stories I could tell.
> 
> I'm going late this year. Praying for some good tracking snow:
> 
> 
> .


Waitaminute, that place looks familiar:


By all accounts (2) it looks like it's gonna be a banner year for "God's Bird". So I'm pretty jacked-up about this year's ptarmigan hunt. Wish I didn't have that dang Bighorn Sheep tag.

Hey, how many have their Utah White-tailed Ptarmigan trail cameras set up?

.


----------



## GaryFish

So how goes the prep for the psheep hunt?


----------



## wyogoob

GaryFish said:


> So how goes the prep for the psheep hunt?


Great, thanks for asking. I'm bulking up for the hunt.

I could be on that sheep hunt for 13 days. That's a lot of groceries for those poor farm animals to carry up the mountain. So I've decided to eat all the food before I go so them poor horses and mules don't have to carry it.

I'm supposed to have my own cook. My culinary training bill to him prolly won't be much if I'm gonna eat everything before I go.

I haven't decided how much to charge the guide yet.

.


----------



## BPturkeys

Now let me get this straight, ya say a guy is got to plan on walkin 10-12 miles...all up hill I suspect...then actually look around for these things, only to find out they're dumber than grouse so we can't shoot 'em all?? Are these the same little white birds that that little fat gal on "Life Below Zero" is all the time plinkin with her .22 and stewing up for dinner cause she can't find any real meat? You also recommend a trip to the range to make sure yer gun is patterned...really? gee, sounds like fun, put me down for a hunt or two twenty five years ago.
Feathered feet...putting on their winter boots?


----------



## wyogoob

BPturkeys said:


> Now let me get this straight, ya say a guy is got to plan on walkin 10-12 miles...all up hill I suspect...then actually look around for these things, only to find out they're dumber than grouse so we can't shoot 'em all?? Are these the same little white birds that that little fat gal on "Life Below Zero" is all the time plinkin with her .22 and stewing up for dinner cause she can't find any real meat? You also recommend a trip to the range to make sure yer gun is patterned...really? gee, sounds like fun, put me down for a hunt or two twenty five years ago.
> Feathered feet...putting on their winter boots?


ah, ha, ha, ho, ho, hee, hee

Yes, 10-12 miles, all uphill.

They are not white during the hunting season. They are the same color as a piece of granite with lichen on it. (uh...some say that's what they taste like too)

These are the highly elusive White-tailed Ptarmigan, not those pea-brained Rock Ptarmigan and Willow Ptarmigan from the North Slope of Alaska. Those Alaskan ptarmigan are tough to eat, prolly from all that flying they do. White-tailed Ptarmigan on the other hand just walk around and when a human or canine comes around the birds dive into a pile of rocks and hang with the pikas till sundown. So tender meat on them White-tailed Ptarmigan.

By the way, when White-tailed Ptarmigan do fly they fly like the wind....I guess....that's what the guys with bird dogs tell me anyway.

White-tailed Ptarmigan are the smallest grouse and the only bird that turns pure white in North America. 12.5 and 37.5 cred points respectively. :grin:


----------



## Airborne

Good Grief Goob--with all of the interest that you have inspired there really isn't going to be any of these little birds left, the uintas and tooele county are going to be packed with Ptarm hunters out ground slooshing birds. The DWR is going to have to create a draw system because of all the hunting pressure you are motivating online. SFW is going to be auctioning off ptarm tags before ya know it--total loss of opportunity! 

You have even inspired me (you and the upland slam thingy) to go kill some ptarms this year. I have labor day weekend all tplanned out, even got some info on a couple hot spots. Of course they are more like 17 miles in but that's like half a chukar hunt so it should be a breeze. I just hope there is going to be room for me in the line of ptarm hunters that go across the basin. Basically goob you have single handedly turned this into a Utah county pheasant hunt :grin:


----------



## Dunkem

There are Ptarms in Tooele?:-|O|-::-|O|-:


----------



## Airborne

Dunkem said:


> There are Ptarms in Tooele?:-|O|-::-|O|-:


Go to post #9 on this thread--its official from the DWR--Ptarm harvest in Tooele--the DWR always tells the truth!!

Its pretty much the best area to hunt em I hear


----------



## Dunkem

Airborne said:


> Go to post #9 on this thread--its official from the DWR--Ptarm harvest in Tooele--the DWR always tells the truth!!
> 
> Its pretty much the best area to hunt em I hear


 Oh ya I remember reading that. Thanks.


----------



## wyogoob

*I apologize*



Airborne said:


> Good Grief Goob--with all of the interest that you have inspired there really isn't going to be any of these little birds left, the uintas and tooele county are going to be packed with Ptarm hunters out ground slooshing birds. The DWR is going to have to create a draw system because of all the hunting pressure you are motivating online. SFW is going to be auctioning off ptarm tags before ya know it--total loss of opportunity!
> 
> You have even inspired me (you and the upland slam thingy) to go kill some ptarms this year. I have labor day weekend all tplanned out, even got some info on a couple hot spots. Of course they are more like 17 miles in but that's like half a chukar hunt so it should be a breeze. I just hope there is going to be room for me in the line of ptarm hunters that go across the basin. Basically goob you have single handedly turned this into a Utah county pheasant hunt :grin:


I'm sorry. I'm such a dope.

Can you auction off free tags?

17 miles? Are those like metric miles? Hey, if you leave the dogs home ya won't have to walk so far.

Where are you going ptarmigan hunting? I don't need coordinates or anything just the nearest lake is enough info. Thanks in advance.

.


----------



## wyogoob

Airborne said:


> Go to post #9 on this thread--its official from the DWR--Ptarm harvest in Tooele--the DWR always tells the truth!!
> 
> Its pretty much the best area to hunt em I hear


That's cool!

I thought "Tooele" was spelled "Ptooele" so I missed that.

thanks

.


----------



## wyogoob

Airborne said:


> ................
> 
> You have even inspired me (you and the upland slam thingy) to go kill some ptarms this year. I have labor day weekend all tplanned out, even got some info on a couple hot spots. Of course they are more like 17 miles in but that's like half a chukar hunt so it should be a breeze. I just hope there is going to be room for me in the line of ptarm hunters that go across the basin. Basically goob you have single handedly turned this into a Utah county pheasant hunt :grin:


The upland slam thing looks tough. I'd just use Photoshop like the guys over here use for the Cutt Slam.

I'm anticipating a heavy turnout during the opening week of the Utah Ptarmigan hunt this year. Speaking of pheasants, we should run contest on the UWN for the biggest tail feather on a **** White-tailed Ptarmigan....sorry, a rooster White-tailed Ptarmigan. That'd be a blast wouldn't it?

top of the page!
.


----------



## wyogoob

Did I mention Utah ptarmigan ptags are free?

What's really neat is ya don't have to use a 4-wheeler. You can walk right up to them.

21.6 days left.


----------



## Dunkem

Ok Goob don't make me google it! Why do they have feathers on their feet


----------



## wyogoob

Ptarmigan were planted in Painter Basin in 1977, 1978, or 1979, depending on which DNR guy is writing the story. So Painter Basin is a good place to go and it's so far from the nearest road, few, including this old fat guy, won't go up there. Many use farm animals to pack up into Painter. They spend most of their time tending to horses and dogs and fishing that they don't pressure the ptarmigan much.

So Painter Basin is it. It's just not crowded, a great place to start. The perimeter of the Basin isn't too long, prolly like Utah Lake.

Here it is...up there behind my fishing pole:


Painter Basin and Kings Peak from an angle few see:


----------



## wyogoob

Dunkem said:


> Ok Goob don't make me google it! Why do they have feathers on their feet


All ptarmigan have heavily-feathered feet. WTP up in the Uintas spend most of their year on top of the snow. As the winter progresses they go down, following the willow shoots and buds that stick up out of the snow. Their big feathered feet are like snowshoes allowing them to walk on top of soft snow.

I posted a pic of some WTP with "naked" feet, feet with very few feathers. If you're a ptarmigan guy you'll find that characteristic odd.

Do you want to go WTP hunting with me? I'd be happy to take ya. Can you backpack OK with a blindfold on?

.


----------



## Dunkem

I kinda thought the snowshoe thing. I would love to go hunting with you, and the blindfold is ok, BUT, you would have to carry me up the mountain as my back and legs are ******:!: But thanks for the offer..


----------



## Airborne

Oh my "h""e" double hockey sticks goob!! Now you are hot spotting painter basin! The ptarmigan are going to be shot out of there now too! For shame, for shame....what's next, are you going to start posting up pics of tailgate shots piled high with ptarmigan!! The hunting gods are going to frown on you :mrgreen:


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Ptarmigan Tags are now live. 

Get them while they are hot.


----------



## wyogoob

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Ptarmigan Tags are now live.
> 
> Get them while they are hot.


Thanks, I got mine before they sold out.

WTP like cinquefoil:


Let me tell ya, I've spent a lot of time in Utah White-tailed ptarmigan country and have dozens, perhaps hundreds, of out of focus ptarmigan pictures to prove it.

6 more days.
.


----------



## wyogoob

Helpful hint:

Carry a picture of a WTP and some elk jerky on your hunt. If you run into a sheepherder show him the picture and ask him, or make hand gestures, if he's seen any of these birds. A piece of elk jerky will enhance his memory some.

.


----------



## wyogoob

Hundreds, perhaps thousands, of Utah bird hunters are loading their backpacks for the Utah White-tailed Ptarmigan (WTP) opener as I type this UWN Forum service announcement.

Ya know, a guy can only carry so much stuff. It's 2016 for crying out loud and we can't go backpacking without a cell phone and a solar panel cell phone battery charger that weighs 7 lbs 6oz. Oh, and then there's those personal locator thingies with the solar battery charger and extra batteries and carrying case coming in at 3 lbs 2 oz.

So we gotta make up for all that weight somewhere somehow. You could leave the shotgun home; your chances of seeing a WTP are slim anyway. Naw, ya never know.

Here's an idea that worked for me one year up in the top of Eyecantmemberdaname Canyon:
Use a 3-inch barrel S&W model 317 Airlite with .22 long rifle rimfire shot shells. Effective range: 12 feet 4 1/2 inches. The little 6-shot revolver is made of Scandium and only weighs 11.5 oz. Geeze, I think a box of .22 shot shells weighs that much. :grin:

Each .22 LR shot shell holds forty-eight #12 lead pellets. Gawd, that's like 47 more pellets than what ya need:


Uh.....if you insist on taking a fine hunting dog I recommend a pointer.

5 more days

I can't make the opener, gotta stupid bighorn sheep tag.

Ooh, top of the page.

.


----------



## GaryFish

Good thing you are going Goob. I'm almost out of WTP liver steaks.


----------



## ryno007

I'll miss opening day, but only by a day, and then will have the whole weekend up high. More optimistic about the fishing than the ptarms, but a walk in the scree in early September carrying an old Winchester 12 gauge just can't be beat. Save for the bruised ankles, sore knees, sunburns, and general lack of success. Good thing I've got plenty of fruit snacks to tide me over.


----------



## wyogoob

3 hours and 15 minutes left.


----------



## wyogoob

*-25 cred points*

Well it looks like I'm not going to make the Utah ptarmigan hunt this year.

Excuse #1:
All my ptarmigan hot spots have been snowed in for a month.

Excuse #2:
I don't have a clue exactly where those little grouse go when the snow gets 16" deep.

Excuse #3:
I had to take an exam for one of my certifications on opening day of Utah's White-tailed Ptarmigan hunt. (I passed it by the way, cold turkey, without the spendy refresher seminars)

Excuse #4: Did I tell ya I have a once-in-a-lifetime Bighorn Sheep tag? It's true, I'm not making this up. It has consumed my entire being. Just the reloading and sighting in of the firearms is a 24/7 endeavor.

Excuse #5:
I'm tired. I haven't slept much since I missed a once-in-a-lifetime Bighorn Sheep ram, September 9th.

Excuse #6:
The fishing has been really good.

Excuse #7: 
It took me twice as long to make crab apple jelly this year.

Excuse #8:
I have a once-in-a-lifetime Bighorn Sheep tag so I had to sharpen all my butcher knives and grinder blades.

Excuse #9:
I broke my eyeglasses on my once-in-a-lifetime Bighorn Heep hunt.

Excuse #10:
Mrs Goob has been really sick.

Excuse #11:
I had to work, a few days, in between reloading and sighting in 8 or 10 rifles for my once-in-a-lifetime Bighorn Sheep hunt.

Excuse #12:
Can't get my ptarmigan hunting partner on board and I don't want to go ptarmigan hunting alone because the wolves may eat me.

Excuse #13:
So far my grandsons have had 37 football games during the Utah White-tailed Ptarmigan hunt. nuff said

Excuse #14:
I went bowhunting for elk for 3 days. What a lame excuse.

Excuse #15:
Packed water and tent up to the rifle elk camp and did a little scouting. Looks bad, no elk. dang wolves I'm glad wolves don't eat ptarmigan.

Excuse #16:
Spent 5 days picking up litter on the Mirror Lake Highway, milepost 28 thru 55.

Excuse #17:
Climbed Bald Mountain with my daughter.

I'm a dismal failure. -25 cred points and counting

.


----------



## Airborne

No worries Goob, you have a warehouse full of cred points, 25 isn't even a drop in the bucket for ya! You can slay em next year--heck, they probably needed a break from your .22 birdshot anyway :grin:


----------



## wyogoob

Airborne said:


> No worries Goob, you have a warehouse full of cred points, 25 isn't even a drop in the bucket for ya! You can slay em next year--heck, they probably needed a break from your .22 birdshot anyway :grin:


Thanks Airborne. I need to get my life in order. The Utah White-tailed Ptarmigan hunt has been open for 46 days now and I've been busy 49 days of them.

.


----------



## gdog

wyogoob said:


> Excuse #12:
> Can't get my ptarmigan hunting partner on board and I don't want to go ptarmigan hunting alone because the wolves may eat me.


PPPffffftttttt....


----------



## gdog

Only 188 days till Ptarmigan opener! Time to get your decoys painted up, calls tuned up and trail cams out. Reports look good..should be a great opener!


----------



## wyogoob

gdog said:


> Only 188 days till Ptarmigan opener! Time to get your decoys painted up, calls tuned up and trail cams out. Reports look good..should be a great opener!


Do you think that'll be public land in 188 days?


----------



## gdog

wyogoob said:


> Do you think that'll be public land in 188 days?


Hey...I hear Bishop & Ivory are thinking of trading the Feds Evingston for Bears Ears :shock:

Should this be in the Big Game section??


----------



## wyogoob

gdog said:


> Hey...I hear Bishop & Ivory are thinking of trading the Feds Evingston for Bears Ears :shock:
> 
> Should this be in the Big Game section??


No, I haven't heard that. I heard they were moving Yellowstone N.P. to Cedar City though.

Uh...I'd put this in the Recipe section so no one will read it.

.


----------



## wyogoob

*someone needs to pee in the little cup*

I think this is my favorite thread.

174 days to go.

.


----------



## wyogoob

*159 more days*

until the Utah White-tailed Ptarmigan Hunt opener. I don't know if I can wait.

WTP - the hunt dreams are made of; 

 it's free,
 over the counter tags,
 long season,
 you can shoot bucks or does,
 ya pretty much got the whole place to yourself,
 no ATV noise,
 small taxidermy bill,
 you only have to keep half the meat (breast) so they're easy to pack out to the road,
 if you get tired of walking, just fish.

Where's everybody going this year? I don't need any GPS coordinates, just the drainage is enough...uh..and...which side of the drainage would be helpful.

Steeper than all get out:


ptim


----------



## wyogoob




----------



## wyogoob

*look for sign*

148 days to go!!!! I'm not sure I can wait that long.

ptarmigan pturds:


----------



## sawsman

Resembles pturkey pturds.

:mrgreen:

5 more days!


----------



## wyogoob

*105 more days*

I just made that up. I don't know what day the Utah White-tailed Ptarmigan opener is this year.



Utah White-tailed Ptarmigan - the hunt dreams are made of; 

 it's free,
 over the counter tags,
 long season,
 you can shoot bucks or does,
 ya pretty much got the whole place to yourself,
 no ATV noise,
 small taxidermy bill,
 you only have to keep half the meat (breast) so they're easy to pack out to the road,
 if you get tired of walking, just fish.

Where's everybody going this year? I don't need any GPS coordinates, just the drainage is enough...uh..and...which side of the drainage would be helpful.
.


----------



## Packout

wyogoob;1860250
Where's everybody going this year? I don't need any GPS coordinates said:


> I do need gps coordinates or was thinking to try wherever you or G are. Just let me know where and when to meet up.
> 
> Seriously though, I look forward to the pics of this Fall's hunt-- either shot with a gun or camera within gun range...... Pretty birds.
> 
> ..


----------



## gdog

gdog said:


> Ok..I'll throw a bone out .....here's some info from 2014 WTP harvest survey. Some might call this "hot spotting" but Tooele is a pretty big area...


Hey Packout...posted this up a while ago..but that Tooele hunt might be a sleeper area :shock::mrgreen:

I'm thinking this year might be a camera only "hunt". I've shot enough of those Ptarm with the shotgun, it might be time to get serious about some cool live bird pics. Plus shedding the 6lbs of shotgun and shells sounds good to me!


----------



## Packout

Hey G-- thanks for the tip. My son and I spent 2 days chasing them on the Nebo, but could never turn any up. I hear there are good coveys up there, but they are very wild and fly before you can get in range. 

Maybe Sawsman can give us a ride to the top of the mtn on the Oqurrihs so we can try Tooele County. That would be great!

I thought your camera weighed more than your 28 ga??? 

...


----------



## gdog

Packout said:


> I thought your camera weighed more than your 28 ga???
> 
> ...


That part is true.


----------



## wyogoob

Only 50 days left to think of an excuse why you're not going Utah ptarmigan hunting this year.

.


----------



## LostLouisianian

wyogoob said:


> Only 50 days left to think of an excuse why you didn't go Utah ptarmigan hunting this year.
> 
> .


Plantar Fisciitis. That's my excuse and it hurts like hell


----------



## RemingtonCountry

^ I can validate that pain! That stuff SUCKS!


----------



## LostLouisianian

RemingtonCountry said:


> ^ I can validate that pain! That stuff SUCKS!


Been living on aleve for the last week and it's getting a little better. If this rate keeps up I might be able to go Ptarmigan hunting in about 9 years. LOL


----------



## 3arabians

RemingtonCountry said:


> ^ I can validate that pain! That stuff SUCKS!


Ya, same here. It's a weird ailment. I dealt with it for a couple years before it just went away all the sudden. I used to hate getting out of bed in the morning. My feet would always be so sore I could hardly walk. 


RemingtonCountry said:


> ^ I can validate that pain! That stuff SUCKS!


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## backcountry

LostLouisianian said:


> Plantar Fisciitis. That's my excuse and it hurts like hell


That's brutal. Sorry to hear it, LL. I dealt with it ages ago for months at a time when I ran competitively in school. Its been so long now that I can't remember how they solved it but the pain is never forgotten.

I hope you heal well soon. Pain is a life altering experience.


----------



## Clarq

wyogoob said:


> Only 50 days left to think of an excuse why you didn't go Utah ptarmigan hunting this year.
> 
> .


I'm too old...


----------



## LostLouisianian

backcountry said:


> LostLouisianian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plantar Fisciitis. That's my excuse and it hurts like hell
> 
> 
> 
> That's brutal. Sorry to hear it, LL. I dealt with it ages ago for months at a time when I ran competitively in school. Its been so long now that I can't remember how they solved it but the pain is never forgotten.
> 
> I hope you heal well soon. Pain is a life altering experience.
Click to expand...

Took a major turn worse today can hardly stand to put my foot down. Probably going to get a steroid shot in it this week to see if it helps. I'll do anything at this point. If it doesn't get better I won't be doing much hunting this year


----------



## backcountry

LostLouisianian said:


> Took a major turn worse today can hardly stand to put my foot down. Probably going to get a steroid shot in it this week to see if it helps. I'll do anything at this point. If it doesn't get better I won't be doing much hunting this year


Best of luck with shot! I am all too familiar with the need for steroid shots, though for different reasons. I hope you are to find a solution before the hunt. Nothing worse than missing an experience you have been planning on for months because of health (also familiar with that reality).


----------



## wyogoob

36 more days until the Utah White-tailed Ptarmigan opener. 

We're not talkin' just any ptarmigan here, we're talkin' White-tailed ptarmigan. The White-tailed Ptarmigan is our smallest grouse and the only bird in North America that is completely white (winter plumage). 

You'll find White-tailed Ptarmigan (WTP) in the high reaches of Utah's Uinta, Uinta's, and Uintah mountains. No matter how ya spell it, they're everywhere and nowhere up there.

I broke my foot so I hope it heals by August 26th. If not, gdog said he'll carry my stuff. He's gonna have quite a load so I'm thinking I'll take his blindfold off before we get to treeline.

.


----------



## gdog

wyogoob said:


> I broke my foot so I hope it heals by August 26th. If not, gdog said he'll carry my stuff. He's gonna have quite a load so I'm thinking I'll take his blindfold off before we get to treeline.
> 
> .


Carry your stuff...ha..ha..HAHAHAHA. I'm trying to find the pic I took of the 5lb block of cheese and 8 lb sausage roll you packed in a few years back when we hiked into #*$&###@r mountain hunting Ptarm. Oh yeah...and don't forget the 12 lb "repair kit" with the 4lb's of bailing wire we used to fix your boot the following year:shock::mrgreen:

Here's to "I hope your foot heals quick"....cause that sausage and cheese was really good


----------



## percheye

Heading up to the east fork of the blacks fork a week from now. I might have to hike in a ways and scout these rare birds.


----------



## wyogoob

*19 mo days*

19 more days

My foot is killing me. I'm thinkin' a walkin' up there wearing my flip flops.

.


----------



## LostLouisianian

wyogoob said:


> 19 more days
> 
> My foot is killing me. I'm thinkin' a walkin' up there wearing my flip flops.
> 
> .


Plantar fiscitis????


----------



## wyogoob

LostLouisianian said:


> Plantar fiscitis????


No, I'm a Catholic.

.


----------



## gdog

19 days...who's got their permits?


----------



## ColdBoris

In all honesty could you take ptarmigan with a recurve and flu flu arrows? Either in the air or on the rocks? I'll probably bring my A5 too since it ways practically nothing but still just wondering?


----------



## ColdBoris

Sorry weighs*


----------



## backcountry

19 days until opening :smile:

Closer to 26 before I hike in. Trying to avoid the opening weekend crowds; I hear its combat hunting for them from Leidy to Deadhorse.

whispers...."totp"


----------



## Mango

Anyone have any tips on Ptarmigan? Wanted to hunt them last year but just never got around to doing so but this year I plan on going on opener but problem is I just have no idea where to go. If anyone has any tips or old spots I would gladly put in miles to get some action. Thanks!


----------



## Critter

Mango said:


> Anyone have any tips on Ptarmigan? Wanted to hunt them last year but just never got around to doing so but this year I plan on going on opener but problem is I just have no idea where to go. If anyone has any tips or old spots I would gladly put in miles to get some action. Thanks!


Go high, and when you think that you are high enough go higher.

Head up to the Uinta Mountains and head into the deep basins. For some reason those who find them keep their location as secrete as a area that holds record book mule deer and elk.


----------



## Jedidiah

Welllll, the area they're in is the smallest range of any unprotected species in the state and it's also hard to get to. How many people want to backpack into the high Uintas to shoot two birds anyway?


----------



## Critter

The bag limit is 4 birds, so shoot 4 :rotfl: the first day that you hike in and then go fishing. Have fish and birds for dinner. The second day shoot 4 more :rotfl: and then go fishing unless you are on your way out then forget about the birds and just fish and then head out to home. 

You have to figure that where these birds live it isn't going to be a single day hunt.


----------



## backcountry

Was keeping with the theme of the thread Goob started so many years back and being sarcastic.

I'm planning a 6-8 day hunt and fishing trip. I'm fine with not knowing the exact basins as the DWR data layer is enough for me to begin a lifelong process of finding them. 

Without a dog I'll be shocked I'll find any, nonethless my daily limit:smile: For some reason traversing mountains at treeline in one of my favorite things so worst case is I'll get to see some beautiful country and experience more of the Uintas. Plus, I'll have a rod. I hear a few of the lakes up there might hold trout.


----------



## Airborne

Jedidiah said:


> Welllll, the area they're in is the smallest range of any unprotected species in the state and it's also hard to get to. How many people want to backpack into the high Uintas to shoot two birds anyway?


I only got one when I did it--hiked 36 miles in three days. Good times! ;-)

Still not as tough as chasing the Himalayan snow****--never killed but got within 150 yards of 7 of them which I guess is something. Hope the Rubies stops burning so I can head back there in a month.

Ptarmigan is the primer for the snow****, if you are dumb enough to hunt one might as well go for the other


----------



## wyogoob

Pass shooting for ptarmigan at 13,200 feet elevation.


----------



## wyogoob

The 2019 ptarmigan season has been open for a coupla weeks now. Utah ptarmigan hunting threads, with photos and hunt GPS coordinates, will come pouring in soon.


.


----------

